# The "Rose Cutter" Project



## Silmaryll (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello all!

Just wanted to share that I am starting today on building "The Rose Cutter", as blogged about by Riverlea Soap.  You can see the cutter in action at [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3gohEiu3Is[/ame]
It won't be finished today, as the handles are to be glued and need to sit for a couple days to set the glue.

You can find the instructions over on Riverlea Soap Blog.

So far, I had been using a miter box to cut soap, but I haven't been satisfied with the look of sometimes uneven cuts, even when I score the soap first.

I am also building the planer/beveler that is sold by CDASoapworks.  https://www.etsy.com/listing/160228138/the-original-soap-planer-and-beveler?ref=shop_home_feat_1  She does have a fabulous price on these babies.  My initiative to build it rather than order it came due to a message update on Facebook stating her husband (who builds these) had stopped building them due to a terrible health condition.  So, I went out to the internet and found some instructions after days of searching, went out and bought all the supplies, and am making an attempt.  Not for reselling, for my personal use only.

I will share my own results of my projects here in this thread once they are built.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

*EDITED:*
Well.  After seeing an update from Annette from CDASoapWorks today over on Facebook, seems her husband, Glenn, is feeling much better and has started reproducing the soap planer/beveler again.  I ended up placing an order right away and sending her a PM.  I am excited to receive it in the next week or so!  

I am still starting on the build of the "Rose Cutter" today, with Mr. Boyfriend's help.


----------

